# My Robou and Anarchist Tool Chest



## NeilYeag (Jul 1, 2014)

Ha, almost. How many of you are old enough to remember the days before internet, before blogs? Just waiting every month for the mail to bring the magazine. Or of course we had TV. I was a certified Norm addict, as well as FWW. When I started out, of Norm had one, I needed 2. I could never start a project until I had every machine, jig, fixture and gadget that I had read about or seen! At the time the economy Gods blessed me (maybe) with the disposable income to feed my habit. (Brink has seen some of the relics still in my basement!) As a result, I never built much, spent all my time fiddling around trying to set up the tools, jigs and fixtures to Perfection! 

Now I have been in Asia for several years, and yes I have what I would call a very nice hand tool shop in Bangkok. But I also have a place "up country" near the Cambodia Border that I do a lot of wood stuff. I really did not want to subject my vintage saws ect. to this environment. So I put together a "kit", probably the whole thing is about us $100. I really am probably not qualified to speak to this, certainly to level of many of you other craftsmen. But I am just thinking if I can touch any "new" woodworkers, the message is, don't go crazy on every internet thread! Just get some basic stuff and bang together something. Learn each time, have some satisfaction, and then build as you go. Soap Box speech finished!

My Robou with "tool Kit: yes I built the Chicken House with just this stuff!




Another Shot of the Bench.




Work Holding, How to plane a long board. Bench Not steady, jam a long piece of lumber in the dirt!



 

Need to Joint and edge? My trust assistant, for work holding:



 

Finished Product:



 


Just a simple shelving unit. Is it 100% square? NO. Are all the joints perfectly matched ? NO. Is it perfectly level? NO.... But it fills a need. They wanted something to hold the rice steamer and water boiler and other items. And guess what the people were happy and proud to have it. 

More Satisfaction than I could ask for.

Neil

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh. forgot the pic of my Anarchist Tool Chest:


 

Ah yes, a use Leo Beer Box.... Maybe I had one or two before I re-purposed it , maybe a few more ha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Simplicity and perseverance, Kudos my friend!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cool build Neil- I bet most of us would love to have access to the wood you get. I agree the quest for the cosmic setup is an endless one. Better to start building. 
What kind of wood is that made of??
Also in the last picture-the large Pot?? in the background. What is it made of. Flower pot?? If it is I sur as hell hope the wife does not see it- makes my back hurt just thinking of movin it........


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2014)

Well done Neil! Time to treat your self to a plate of bar-b-qued chicken feet!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Good job Neil and kudo's to you. I would put a drawer in the toolbox to put smaller items. If it works for you and does the job then you got a shop. Be happy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)

Great job Neil. I think pretty much all of us started out that way and sometimes it might be good for some of us to have all but our most basic tools taken away for a year to reboot lol. Beautiful piece IMO.


----------



## Brink (Jul 1, 2014)

Avery nice, if it works for you, that's all you need.

On a side note, ask Neal about his NY workbench...
Just sayin'


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2014)

Brink said:


> Avery nice, if it works for you, that's all you need.
> 
> On a side note, ask Neal about his NY workbench...
> Just sayin'




Yes - what about a pic of your stateside bench??? Good job brink!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool build Neil- I bet most of us would love to have access to the wood you get. I agree the quest for the cosmic setup is an endless one. Better to start building.
> What kind of wood is that made of??
> Also in the last picture-the large Pot?? in the background. What is it made of. Flower pot?? If it is I sur as hell hope the wife does not see it- makes my back hurt just thinking of movin it........




The wood is called Mai Daeng. Translated "red wood" I have no idea what species it really is, but it is used a lot for construction and outdoor projects. The stuff is hard as heck, but taking my time it can be worked with hand tools. For the chicken house I cross cut a heck of a lot of material with a $6.00 home center saw! In my shop in BKK, I do use a lot of local stuff, and am now working on some projects with teak. But the teak now comes from Laos or Cambodia, as it is illegal to cut teak in most places in Thailand now.

Ha, the "pot" in the back is actually to collect rain water. Most homes in the village have many of these outside the house. When it rains, they direct the rain water into these "jaans" Jars, and collect the water. Up until about two years ago this village did not have any running water. A few houses might have had a well, but the majority of the water would be collected in these. During dry season, people walk or take a cart to the river to collect water.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes - what about a pic of your stateside bench??? Good job brink!!!



Yep, my first bench in New York shop, also a bit (lot) of over kill. Red Oak, legs and stretchers, curly walnut aprons, paudauk end caps and vice jaws, birds eye maple for the end vice cover, turned ebony handles for the vice, and some lace wood accents thrown in there for good measure.



 

My current bench in Bangkok:

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> The wood is called Mai Daeng. Translated "red wood" I have no idea what species it really is, but it is used a lot for construction and outdoor projects. The stuff is hard as heck, but taking my time it can be worked with hand tools. For the chicken house I cross cut a heck of a lot of material with a $6.00 home center saw! In my shop in BKK, I do use a lot of local stuff, and am now working on some projects with teak. But the teak now comes from Laos or Cambodia, as it is illegal to cut teak in most places in Thailand now.
> 
> Ha, the "pot" in the back is actually to collect rain water. Most homes in the village have many of these outside the house. When it rains, they direct the rain water into these "jaans" Jars, and collect the water. Up until about two years ago this village did not have any running water. A few houses might have had a well, but the majority of the water would be collected in these. During dry season, people walk or take a cart to the river to collect water.



Buy it's placement I kinda figured it was to collect water. We take a lot for granted here in the states as we complain about what we don't have.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Yep, my first bench in New York shop, also a bit (lot) of over kill. Red Oak, legs and stretchers, curly walnut aprons, paudauk end caps and vice jaws, birds eye maple for the end vice cover, turned ebony handles for the vice, and some lace wood accents thrown in there for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 54723
> 
> ...




Both are very Nice.............


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Great job Neil. I think pretty much all of us started out that way and sometimes it might be good for some of us to have all but our most basic tools taken away for a year to reboot lol. Beautiful piece IMO.



Don't get me wrong, I am far from "deprived". I have a really comfortable shop in Bangkok, inside, air-con- plenty of tools and do a reasonable amount of furniture grade wood work, all with hand tools. But I really did not want to haul all this stuff up country and subject it to those conditions. So I bought a home center kit, and had at it. Point being for sure it can be done to some level just with super basic (cheap) stuff. Case in point, refer to BKK chisel Set, and previous post with upcountry chisels, three plastic handle bad boys that I did spend some time cleaning and sharpening, and I bang on them with a claw hammer, but you know they get the job done. 

By the way, I also working on a pole lathe for my upcountry shop, so watch out you "turners" I am coming at ya!

Neil

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Buy it's placement I kinda figured it was to collect water. We take a lot for granted here in the states as we complain about what we don't have.




It is so true. This area is one of the poorest sections of Thailand. All are basically rice farmers. Probably live on $300 to $500 US per month. Simple people, pure Buddha thinking. And it is so interesting so much a different sense of time. In most places we have time we need to do this need, need to do that ect. These people, every day is the same, no weekends, no holidays per se. Up every morning at the first sound of the chickens, out to tend the "Kwai" Buffalo. Out to work farm rice as they call it, and on with what ever they need to do to get through the day. Collect mushrooms, forage for snakes or frogs, maybe catch a fish. That's life.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you go to remote villages and show them other things to do or what is it you do there? This is interesting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

Neil you had me for a while- sonded like fun until we added snakes to the menu- I'm done!!!! Me no likey the snakes-cooked or otherwise. Looks interesting.


----------



## brown down (Jul 2, 2014)

your hand tool collection is making me drool. Nicely done shelf as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

brown down said:


> your hand tool collection is making me drool. Nicely done shelf as well.




Yes last time I saw them I drooled over the sweetheart chisel collection.................


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Do you go to remote villages and show them other things to do or what is it you do there? This is interesting.



No I live and work in Bangkok. I manage a factory here. My friends family lives in a section of Thailand called Isaan. The village I go to is about 500 kilometers from Bangkok. In the North Eastern part of the country close to the Cambodia border. Take the train up on Friday night travel overnight and arrive early Saturday morning. So I just go there for the weekends a couple of times a month. Just to get out of the city for a few days. So while I am there I work on some wood projects for the neighbors and friends. Wonderful people there.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Neil you had me for a while- sonded like fun until we added snakes to the menu- I'm done!!!! Me no likey the snakes-cooked or otherwise. Looks interesting.



OK, what about the frogs, turtles, fried insects, or even a nice soup with red ant eggs?


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Good job Neil and kudo's to you. I would put a drawer in the toolbox to put smaller items. If it works for you and does the job then you got a shop. Be happy.



Good idea on the drawer, but that means I would have to buy another box of brew and consume the content!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> OK, what about the frogs, turtles, fried insects, or even a nice soup with red ant eggs?




Well that would be better then snakes But  I think I just went on a diet!!!!!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2014)

I had my share of roasted on a stick scorpions. Not bad, not good, just aaghgh.


----------

